# Are you familiar with euro style hinges?



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I could use some help understanding the various options for euro style hinges.

I am building a cherry vanity with slab doors










I want to mount the doors but need help understanding the various hinge options.

I want the hinge to allow me to open the door with only 1/8 inch clearance between it and the drawers. I’m sure this is a common issue. Can all the euro style hinges work or do I need to look for specific models.










The overlay is 1/2 inch on a frameless cabinet. Can you point me to an appropriate hinge? Thanks all


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

What is the divider between door and drawer?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> What is the divider between door and drawer?


There are three cabinets. The drawers are overlaying the cabinets on the sides. The center cabinet, where the doors go, has width of plywood. Hence 1/2 overlay hinge with 1/8 inch gap.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

So you have 2 ends together to make 1.5?


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> So you have 2 ends together to make 1.5?


Yes, half already covered by drawers


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

There are too many suitable hinges to list. One factor that may help you choose is how wide a door swing angle you want for your hinge. They can range from 90 degrees out to 170 degrees and beyond. Another choice is whether you want soft close, snap close, or plain. The door must be a minimum thickness. 

Blum and Salice are well-known brands, but there are many others to choose from.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

That’s a full overlay, so a straight arm 110° hinge and 0mm plate.

Soft close hinges are pretty much standard now. The hinge geometry is such you wouldn’t have any issue.

Nice job on matching the grain.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

DrRobert said:


> That’s a full overlay, so a straight arm 110° hinge and 0mm plate.
> 
> Soft close hinges are pretty much standard now. The hinge geometry is such you wouldn’t have any issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that’s exactly the info I needed


----------

